# My girlfriend finally decided she'd give a try hand feeding



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i feed my oscars feeders every now and then and my girlfriend decided to give it a try...


needless to say she didnt like it

she walked away and said "now i feel bad"

so i guess oscars are stuck with pellets and crickets unless im home...


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

never feed live, your oscars will get hole head.. its nasty and u dont want it


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

What dose HITH have to do with live feeding? I don't even think it's possible to link that to live feeding....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

HITH stems from the fish being deprived of certain vitamins and the other good stuff. Live feeders have almost none of those so your fish become deprived of them and develop HITH.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what if you fed the feeders a stomach full of NLS first or something to gut load them?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

as long as you dont feed exclusivley feeders, and your feeders are gut loaded, your OK


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> as long as you dont feed exclusivley feeders, and your feeders are gut loaded, your OK


i do both, i only feed my fish feeders about once a week


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

how is that hand feeding? was the feeder dead already? I don't get it why she would feel bad if it was already dead?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

jkam said:


> how is that hand feeding? was the feeder dead already? I don't get it why she would feel bad if it was already dead?


live feeders


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

but how is that hand feeding then? did she hold onto the feeders?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

jkam said:


> but how is that hand feeding then? did she hold onto the feeders?


ya, i like to do that so the fish will let me hand feed them dry food


----------

